# Neck & neck!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We're tied for first place, but still showing as #2. Let's take back our glory by voting like mad! 
By the way, thanks everyone for your voting efforts over the past week+. We were at the very top for 8 or 9 days, and that's just amazing. Now let's see if we can do it again! yee-HAA!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, come on guys. We all deserve it!
I think the reason why Fishforums and Fishprofiles are always neck and neck is because we are both good sites in different areas. We have an excellent forum, and they have an excellent profile section. Just imagine where we'll be if we get our profile section fixed up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, really; we'd totally dominate!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, man..they're really putting up a fight! I guess being #2 for over a week has gotten them really fired up, eh? Well, keep hammering at 'em, peeples! We did it before, and we can do it again! Let's get ourselves yet another 100+ new members.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I just voted and we're only one vote ahead. Come on people!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

hmmmm... our computer lab at school has like 75 computers...maybe when they're not looking....


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not worht it Fishboy, all those computers are probably using the same IP, which aquarank tracks.

Since my post we are #1 and 5 votes ahead


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well done everyone, we're far ahead. Let's keep it up guys.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

It always seems like its near the end of the week before we pull ahead with room to spare. We need to hit it harder earlier in the week. So we can coast all week long.


----------

